# Desoto bicycle



## rocketman (Jan 10, 2016)

Just couldn't stop admiring an image I saw of a Desoto bicycle circa: late 50's? Cant seem to find much info on the bike. Anyone here own one and can post images? Looks like it's a dream bike somewhat and wonder if many sold. Bet finding replacement parts could be a challenge.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 11, 2016)

rocketman said:


> Just couldn't stop admiring an image I saw of a Desoto bicycle circa: late 50's? Cant seem to find much info on the bike. Anyone here own one and can post images? Looks like it's a dream bike somewhat and wonder if many sold. Bet finding replacement parts could be a challenge.






I have yet to find any images other than this one.






The closest frame that comes to mind is this, although it’s not exact.




The rear rack looks somewhat like a Higgins.




Perhaps a welder that can fabricate this. 




A very challenging dream !


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 11, 2016)

Here's an ad.looks like maybe 59 in the bottom right corner.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 11, 2016)

island schwinn said:


> Here's an ad.looks like maybe 59 in the bottom right corner.




Damn, that kid REALLY wants that bike!:eek:


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 11, 2016)

im pretty sure it's a made up thing.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 11, 2016)

militarymonark said:


> im pretty sure it's a made up thing.




Yes, it looks like it.



Note the kids in the background on the “DeSoto” ad. They riding RoadMaster bicycles.

 AMF RoadMaster ad.
Same image below as the one above in the background.




Schwinn ad:
Same kid minus the hands.





Unless someone can prove otherwise, it looks like a fantasy bike ad.
Or a promotional ad that never made it beyond the drawing board.

Although I still think that De Soto  bike looks great.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 11, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Damn, that kid REALLY wants that bike!:eek:




Hey mike, you probably had a grin like that when you found your latest colson.


----------



## the tinker (Jan 11, 2016)

2jakes said:


> Yes, it looks like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rocketman (Jan 11, 2016)

Great detective work. Bike sure looked ahead of its time, one of those styles that look fast just sitting there! If it existed I'm sure it would be much sought after as a rider, museum piece or wall hanger.


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 11, 2016)

I believe the image was from the ratrods board, there was a guy that wanted to build a "Christine" movie themed bike.
Though nothing stopping you from building this custom bike.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 11, 2016)

abe lugo said:


> I believe the image was from the ratrods board, there was a guy that wanted to build a "Christine" movie themed bike.
> Though nothing stopping you from building this custom bike.






If I’m not mistaken, the original post was a guy looking to build a “Fury” themed bicycle.

Someone else posted the “De Soto ad” bike.

And another guy made the image of what the bike would look like minus the saddle.

Nevertheless, I would agree, it would make for a great custom bike!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

I'd like to have an original copy of the Roadmaster ad--I have that exact bike (green Luxury Liner). V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy (Jan 11, 2016)

Lots of companies had bikes either named after or inspired by cars. Huffy Eldorado, Avanti, Camaro, Schwinn Sting-Ray, Corvette, Jaguar, Packard (built by Colson), and others. Never heard of a Desoto, but I think there was a Fireflite bike.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 11, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I'd like to have an original copy of the Roadmaster ad--I have that exact bike (green Luxury Liner). V/r Shawn




I used to have the red one. I never knew there was a green color. Nice !





(copy of a vintage ad)

Besides a green phantom this is the only other green bike I have:



RX Columbia repo !


----------



## stoney (Jan 11, 2016)

Fantasy or real, I'm liking it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

2jakes said:


> I used to have the red one. I never knew there was a green color. Nice !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




One year only for the Luxury Liner (1953). V/r Shawn


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 11, 2016)

the tinker said:


> Just look at those snooty little brats riding their perfect new bikes....





Cheers !


----------



## Metalbender (Jan 11, 2016)

I like the disc wheels....maybe it was an early time trials bike?????


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 11, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Damn, that kid REALLY wants that bike!:eek:




Looks like a future ax murderer to me.


----------



## BikeMe (Jan 12, 2016)

I saved these pics from a few years back.....pretty sure pics are from an ebay auction, because I remember thinking of throwing a bid at it......  I ended up not bidding, because I figured I'd just try building my own.....which I never got around to doing(I was afraid the crazy eyed freckled kid might show up)    So anyway, there's is or was at least one of these out there that someone built......not too bad of a job, either!!.....although I would've rounded off the tailfins like the ad bike.....


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 12, 2016)

Looks like wood-grain under the green paint where the
DeSoto word has been stenciled.

If that’s the case, I would call this,
the "Deluxe Woodie DeSoto” bike !


----------



## rocketman (Jan 12, 2016)

Nice bike to take to a board meeting............


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 13, 2016)

rocketman said:


> Nice bike to take to a board meeting............




I wood agree !


----------



## morton (Jan 13, 2016)

2jakes said:


> Looks like wood-grain under the green paint where the
> DeSoto word has been stenciled.
> 
> If that’s the case, I would call this,
> the "Deluxe Woodie DeSoto” bike !




I believe you are correct!

Looks like maybe 2 2x3s attached to rear carrier would do the trick.  Plate over top, metal plates on end with old Christmas tree lights. Doing the front wouldn't be much harder.


----------

